# Soul of the Wanderer



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Is it I that has come upon this path? Surely it is so. A glimpse of my previous self, puts me in a troubled hole. I don't ask much of you, oh god, just give me one more chance. To live my life as I had once, perhaps another dance. Another try to fill myself, with hatred, joy, or sorrow. I know of not a better way of time that I can borrow.

Alas, the days are gone, of old ways I have kept. I shall move on, with courage, hope, another game on which I bet. Words cannot bare to tell, what I have rummaged through. Past memories and days of old, stories that unfold or yet untold. It's true, I'm lost but I am still here.

O here my children, behold. We are not alone, yet are we thus estranged by chance? I've still a bit of romance in me, to carry on my plans. Of love, I sing this song for love. As if I've blinded wandered into a percious grove. A grove of trees, and summer breeze that sweeps beneath my feet. Of fellows new and old, that I shall meet and greet.

Perchance one day the fight will stop, and souls' rest will resume. Untill that day I shall pray to water one more Dune.


----------

